# Turkey- How old is too old?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, my grandmother just offered me a frozen Turkey (raw of course) that she has had sitting in the back of her freezer for atleast a year. She offered it to me because she knows that I feed Ivy raw but I was wondering if that is too old to feed to her. I have only had experience with feeding Ivy fresh meat not meat that has been sitting in a freezer for over a year. So is it any good?

Any information would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_long_will_a_turkey_stay_good_in_the_freezer

6 months


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Frostbite probably isn't a bad thing. Was it deep froze or just frozen?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

just frozen, i think. 

it is still in the original package and has never been opened.....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a solid turkey in my deep freeze that's about 10 months old. I'll be defrosting it and serving it to my kids this week.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I wouldn't eat it human wise, but dog wise I probably would. Alot of stuff you get for dogs at butchers, etc at a great price is stuff that's outdated or on it's last days.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would feed it to my dogs.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

It will be fine for dogs. I know I'd be sharpening my cleaver ...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'd feed it to Risa in a heartbeat. Might be a bit freezer-burned but I doubt she'd care.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, thanks for all the info. I really apprieciate it!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I've got 2 year old venison--it's still good. The dogs don't know or care that it has a little freezer burn.

~Kristin


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, last month I defrosted a turkey that had been in the freezer for about 9 months. I chopped it in half, we roasted one half for ourselves and the puppers got the raw half!!! 

It was yummy!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheska
> 6 months


For people, maybe.

For dogs - it's NEVER too old!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a turkey in the freezer from February for the dogs. Chances are very good that *I* will be enjoying at least some of the breast meat.


----------

